# Folly of the Pipefish



## Gill (20 Apr 2012)

So I was Bored yesterday with the rain, And could not go for my usual Walk. 
And also finding that 2 of my Titanium Female Rams had died, made me want to strip down the tank. 
So that is what I did, took a while to do but worth it. 

Saved lots of the MTS to keep the substrate turned over. And Ramshorns as part of the Algae crew, I always have in my Tanks. 

Decided to go with Playsand, as it is cheap and have used it in the past in my tanks. 
The went into the garden to choose a focal piece of rock. Decided on the Slate Monolith that has 3 rocky sides and for some reason one side Has Lovely Smooth Curves and clean lines. So will be a nice contrast. 

Once the tank was cleaned and sand was washed, not without slicing open the tip of my index finger. when the mug I was using handle snapped off. 
Put down some Microfibre Cloth to support the weight of the Rock and prevent scratches. Used another smaller peice to cushion where it rests on the back wall of the tank. 
I was thinking of covering it moss, but decided to let it go green as it ages. 

Then Added the resin caves back, untill I find something Else I like. 
Added some black polished pebbles as look nice against the blue/grey of the slate. 

Planted with a Few sprigs of guppy grass, a few different Hydrocoytle and some Java Moss. I did find some vallis growing in the tank, so left them in one corner to carry on growing. 

No Pix as Yet, As my Nikon D70s is playing up and not taking clear pictures, so need to dig out one of Dads other Nikons or Canons.


----------



## Alastair (20 Apr 2012)

*Curves in all the right places*

Sounds nice gill look forward to the pics  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Found the Other Part to the main stone, so added it aswell. 
Planting is going to be simple. 
Will try and get some pix tonight.


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Quick Pic of the Rocks Used. 
I like that one is tall and the other has a flat surface, the Pygmy Cories like to rest on it. I am thinking of adding a moss pad to the flat part and letting it grow down the sides. 
sorry for the crappy pix, to much glare during the day and LED not good for photographing in the evenings, might have to increase the lighting back to the luminaire.


----------



## Gill (12 May 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Been to ADC this morning and like it alot. Did not buy anything, as had nowhere to put it in the car. 
So went to WOW in Rugby on the way back to Coventry. Got a Nice Big Pot of Hair Grass, Enough to cover all of the substrate. (had it hanging in the car from the Suit Hook)
And got a Pot of Starwort for the shelf, will plant it in the substrate at a later date. As for now it can grow and get bushier before planting. I like the Idea of have a dense corner of this reaching up to the surface. They Also Had Some very Nice Large Pots of Four Leaf Clover, so may get some to try out. 
The Fish room is open again after the devastation from the storms a while back.


----------



## Gill (16 May 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Hair Grass is already sending out new shoots, always preffered the Pond section Hair grass, as grows quicker. 
The Starwort has grown so quickly and only a little melting occured. It Has already become very Bushy, So far it is not being eaten by the Apple snails, but time will tell. 





_
On Another note, health is looking to take a dip as started finding myself on the floor, wilh no sensation of falling. So going to the Docs ASAP, as not happended for a good few years._


----------



## Alastair (16 May 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

sorry to hear about the health dip mate, hope its nothing serious


----------



## Gill (17 May 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Cheers Alastair, I am Lucky to be surrounded by neuro/shrinks at work, So if I can't see my doc. Will ask one of them to check me over.


----------



## Gill (20 May 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Been Shopping this morning and got some four leaf clover, and some Flying foxs to add to the CUC. and some Very big BBG


----------



## Gill (20 May 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Just going to start on separating  the Four Leaf clover, and as always bought from the pond section as alot cheaper and bigger portions. 
The Starwort, was to popular with the Apples and they have eaten most of it. Oh well, at least i know for the future. 
The Fox's have been busy on the thread algae that came in on some Java moss last week.


----------



## Gill (25 May 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Removed most of the apples and put them outside with the Daphnia. Have a few clutched of eggs above the water line, so will let them hatch then toss them outside aswell, and might sell them later on. 
Planted all the four leaf clover, and it is doing well already sending up new shoots. started adding ferts again, bought a big 2litre bottle, turns the water a lovely red tinge after adding.


----------



## Gill (27 May 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Came down this morning and just found a Lovely Big Nest from the Male Paradise , so might have some babies soon. 
And bought a few mother plants yesterday, so might have some spare once i have planted what i want.


----------



## Gill (16 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Not much to update, hair grass has been sending out loads of runners. Four leaf clover is doing very well and also sent out a lot of runners. 
Lost the female Paradise, don't know why. 


On a Side note 2 of my female micro crabs are carrying clutches of eggs, noticed this afternoon.


----------



## Alastair (16 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Not much to update, hair grass has been sending out loads of runners. Four leaf clover is doing very well and also sent out a lot of runners.
> Lost the female Paradise, don't know why.
> 
> 
> On a Side note 2 of my female micro crabs are carrying clutches of eggs, noticed this afternoon.



wish my four leaf clover would send out runners quickly ha ha

sorry to hear about the female paradise mate


----------



## Gill (17 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

No Worries, I was wondering if I would loose her as noticed she had developed a lump between her eyes.


----------



## Gill (20 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

bn plec has been having fun and uprooted a few of the hairgrass'. will replant them at the weekend. dwarf platty females are still not dropping fry. going to have a look at them, might remove them to another tank and see if they will drop. wild guppies have dropped a few fry. so added a good amount of duckweed for them to hide in. paradise fish have gone outside and added a new female for him. he has been busy building nests. 
I have noticed that there are a few shoots growing in amongst the hairgrass, don't recognise what they are so will wait and see what the are. 
stems are looking a bit ropey, so may up the ferts. looking to add something interesting at the weekend. and thinking of changing the hardscape' as found a stunning peice of bogwood for a steal. 
I have to move the tank ror the double glazers so is an excuse to have a play around with it. might go back to the luminaire as well.


----------



## Gill (22 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Going to start moving the tank over the weekend, so wil post some pix once complete. 
Did not win the Bogwood Monolith, outbid by 50p in the last 30 sec. 
Hopefully the Blue Badis will be mine 

_Want to Go Home, but stuck waiting for students to comfirm whereabouts. Why am I the "Safe Officer", have to sit around and wait for phoen calls from the team. _


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Took a few quick snaps last night with the phone, will post later.

P.S will be at My New LFS after 1pm today if anyone wants to pop down and have a look round the place.


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Guys what was the stuff that kills off Thread Algae and turns it a lovely shade of burnt sienna


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Spent a lovely afternoon getting to know my team of LFS employees. Can't wait to start officially, will be doing weekends for now until notice served with the NHS. 
And I DID not buy a thing, was so tempted to buy so much at my discounted trade price. No No No I resisted the urge to but the Super Red Dragon fighters etc.
And was itching to get the new TMC Marine cube_(freebie from them)_ tank going.


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*





the slate monoliths are going a lovely shade of green. have not moved it today as spent most of it at our LFS


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

did not need to move the tank in the end. glazers covered it with a dust sheet while they worked around it.(they arrived 1 week early).

Have not done anything to it. have been treating all the fish to mozzies and bloodworm from the mozzie barrell.
Right arm is messed up a treat  . blood test and something gone horribly wrong, arm is too painfull to use. been off work since wednesday afternoon. Good thing district nurses at work have been great, and explained what i should be doing to ease the pain.
typing with 1 hand takes ages


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

I was hoping to plumb in the external, but will have to wait. good thing i am seeding the ceramic media in the HOB.


----------



## Ady34 (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Bad news Gill, hope its nothing serious! 
You dont seem to have been having the greatest run of luck recently.
Get well soon,
Ady.


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Lol seriously luck has not been on my side of late.


----------



## spill50 (30 Jun 2012)

*Curves in all the right places*

Yeah hope you get well soon.

Them chunks of slate look huge! I would have been crapping myself lifting them into my tank ;P


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*



			
				spill50 said:
			
		

> Yeah hope you get well soon.
> 
> Them chunks of slate look huge! I would have been crapping myself lifting them into my tank ;P




They are pretty big and heavy, I use an old towel or a few sheets of microfibre cloth. Works very well at cushioning the rocks on the glass.


----------



## Gill (1 Jul 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Was in the garage yesterday looking for a charger, and came across a victorian cloche. just thinking about what i can do with it, as would be a very interesting little emersed setup.


----------



## Gill (25 Jul 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

one advantage of being manager of an aquatics shop. get to take home whatever plants i want on new delivery day.


----------



## Gill (25 Jul 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

wifey did not let me scape up the cloche. we are ordering in some young lnd hermits in the next few weeks - so she may change her mind when she see the little stunners. 

decided not to plumb in the external as watching a few of tyne valleys vids on youtube. made me want to try a moving bed filter. so made on from a cream bath soak bottle, and used cut up drinking straws as the media + some ceramic rings. working really well, and they straws are starting to really circulate after a week on being turned on. have already seen a noted difference in the quality of the water. 

wild females dropped again and a few are looking a bit haggard afterwards. 
platties are dropping, and dry are going into the planted shelf for cover, sneeky female figters are wriggling their way up into it and hunt them down. as well as the BB Gobies. 

very happy with all the plants i nabbed from the tanks at work, as they wouls have gone in the bin this morning.  tidied them up and planted them. this will be a regular thing at work, plants that do not sell wil either go in bin, rebunched and added to stock tanks, or will be brouht home for my own use. 

on another note, we should have our ebay store up and running within a few weeks. need to dismantle the old koi vat and put up a shed for a packing station and storage area. and viewed a fighter barraks system earlier that would mean we could house 120 fighters at a time in the store.


----------



## Gill (28 Jul 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Noticed that the issues I was having with Hair/Thread algae have disappeared on their own. Now the Java Moss is growing very well. Four leaf clover has slowed down a bit and is no longer sending runners to the surface. It is now low in amongst the hair grass.


----------



## Gill (28 Jul 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

The Slippery Slope Begins, Just asking for a price on these >> Microphis Deocata


----------



## Gill (29 Jul 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Came home from the Shop and found my Flying Foxes had all decided to fly. Wife found them all on the carpet, bummed out. Saying that though, i can buy some more in the morning when we go pick this weeks order from the supplier.


----------



## spill50 (29 Jul 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

ah that sucks, I suppose they are living up to their name.


----------



## Gill (30 Jul 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*



			
				spill50 said:
			
		

> ah that sucks, I suppose they are living up to their name.




Yeah, I have had them since they were vvsmall, and they are great grazers. 
Might try some of the Smaller Garra species like the pingi


----------



## Gill (4 Aug 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Going to have some fun today, as Got in Adult Purple Land Hermit Crabs. Planted the tank up with Emersed Moss' that we have growing outdoors in one of the Green Genie filter boxes. And they have been busily looking for all the Gammarus that were in the Moss and munching on the Moss. 
And some Nice fish coming in Next week, Have got some Juvi Hara Jerdoni in. Might just have them myself, as can't see them selling at the moment in the area.


----------



## Gill (5 Aug 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

What a Horrible Evening last night. The Brand Spanking new TMC Marine Tank Burst, as I was filling it and went all over the Electrics for the Till, Debit Card machine, PC, All in One Printer, Fax, CCTV, Etc. Took ages to get everything dried out and tested/working again. Hopefully Debit machine is working.


----------



## Gill (5 Aug 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Ohhh and on the tank, have loads of Water Lettuce covering the surface and lots of nice islands of riccia on the surface of the water.


----------



## Gill (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Apologies for not updating this journal. 
Changed the hardscape back over to Bogwood. Took out most of the HG, as wanted to experiment with it,(Worked, and using in new shrimp Bowl).
Left most of the substrate open and a few clumps of Four Leaf Clover, which is still growing but slowed down alot. Not sending up tall shoots, and staying low now. 
Added a Few frogs for the little one, he likes to look for them in the evenings. 
Added a few Platinum Blue dwarf gouramies and they look really nice.
I have new inhabitants coming tommorrow, and can't wait.


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Curves in all the right places*

Going to Pick up my new fish later. So excited, as never had these before, and at a small size so can watch them grow and mature (Hopefully pair off).
Most of you know how eclectic I am with my fish choices and as I have kept some very diverse fish over the years, I am hoping these will be Long Term Additions. Got their foods growing already, just need to restart the brine shrimp factory for them.


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2012)

12 bags of fish/Shrimp and only 5 Losses, which is very good. 
Drip Acclimating them all at the moment. 
My Adult pairs of Red Threadfin Rainbows are stunning, never seen such big males before. 
My Green Banded Pipefish look a little stressed, they should settle down in a few hours. 
Clown Killies are Stunning 
Chilli Rasboras/Galaxy Rasboras - Stunning
Dwarf spotted BBG are ok, not holding much for them, will give them a feed of newly hatched mozzies later. 
All the Mixed Wild Shrimp are good, and my Thailand Bee's are looking Healthy. 
Just my Grey bristlenose plecs to come in the morning. And that is the stocking complete.


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2012)

Have given them all a feed of newly hatched BBS, as have a few pots of the ready mix paste from Ocean Nutrition.
Took a while for the Pipefish to realise there was food in the water, but they soon started to pick them off as they floated past.


----------



## Gill (5 Sep 2012)

Pipe fish are doing great, been exploring all the areas of the tank. And Readily took BBS this morning. 
Rest of the new fish are doing great, can't wait for the Grey BN Plecs to arrive this morning and my New stock of Cherry Shrimp (100)on Saturday. I am loving the colors on the Taiwan Bee Shrimp, nice contrast to the Wild Malayan shrimp. 
Was going to Order a Selection of Sulawesi, but will wait till I have a Species tank ready for them. 
Very Impressed with the quality of the fish from this Farm, so will most def. be ordering again in the future. Even with the shipping charges, saved a couple of hundred on them.


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2012)

Where are you getting your fish from?


----------



## Gill (5 Sep 2012)

Shrimp and BN Plecs from ebay. And Fish had been on order since July, but had to wait for them. Supplier dropped them off yesterday for me.

Just acclimating the plecs, look lovely. 

Took some pix last night, will upload later as off to my Weight Loss group. Lost Over 5 stone since March, another 3 to go.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

Wow Gill, congrats on weight loss. Thats a substantial amount! Good luck with the rest.

Im waiting to see photos of this, so don't be too long


----------



## Gill (5 Sep 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Wow Gill, congrats on weight loss. Thats a substantial amount! Good luck with the rest.
> 
> Im waiting to see photos of this, so don't be too long



Promise not to long, should be after 9pm as extended group meeting today for Zoe's Place Charity meeting.

Cheers mate, more the inches Lost is the most surprising - Lost 20 Inches off my waist


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2012)

:text-+1: for pics


----------



## Gill (5 Sep 2012)

Pix are not great, as they are still juveniles and will not color up to the google images for a few months. 
They are mainly a Brown Mottled color at the moment. 
You can see my Moving Bed K1 filter - made from an old bath soak bottle, works very well so far. 

Got a few pix of the Galaxy rasboras and a few of the Rainbows, You can see in a few of them that I have some Yellow and Red tailed males. was shocked at how big the males/females were, as do not see them this size in the shops at all. Normally Sickly thin scrawny things. 



And my BN Plecs are Rio Tocantins, but i just call them grey BN's.




Sorry Guys, PB is down for maintenance. Will try flickr


----------



## Gill (5 Sep 2012)

Right not used flickr before, so here goes
http://www.flickr.com/photos/86660488@N05/


----------



## BigTom (6 Sep 2012)

Really hope the pipefish work out for you, looking forward to some point next year when I've finished my PhD, moved flat and have some more space to keep some. Which species did you get?


----------



## BigTom (6 Sep 2012)

Really hope the pipefish work out for you, looking forward to some point next year when I've finished my PhD, moved flat and have some more space to keep some. Which species did you get?


----------



## Gill (6 Sep 2012)

Thanks Tom, At least this time round I have watched them feeding consistently. 
I bought Indian royal green pipefish - microphis deocata
This is what the Adults will look like when displaying to the females to intice to transfer eggs.


----------



## Gill (7 Sep 2012)

Brine Shrimp Hatchery up and running, and doing ok. This time I am trying a different method, and used rain water to mix up to salinity to see what difference this will make. And will be feeding them green water and spirulina as usual.


----------



## Gill (9 Sep 2012)

Have decided to move the Pipefish into another tank. 
I have had one of my TMC Microhabitats running for a while, so moving them over in the morning. 
Will be a small amount of sand and lots of java moss.


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Sep 2012)

Gill said:
			
		

> Thanks Tom, At least this time round I have watched them feeding consistently.
> I bought Indian royal green pipefish - microphis deocata
> This is what the Adults will look like when displaying to the females to intice to transfer eggs.




Blimey, look at the colours on that! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Gill (10 Sep 2012)

hoping they are as stunning as this pic when they are bigger.


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2012)

Cherry Shrimp arrived just now, Have them floating in a breeder for now.


----------



## Gill (13 Oct 2012)

Again they have all withered away, after not feeding. 
Tried my best with them, had all live foods up and running. And Decaupsalted BBS in the fridge. 

So going to change the main tank around. noticed that the local poundshop has those lovely acrylic baskets for using in a riparium, so going to try those out with a few plants. And let them grow and get all jungly, good thing the garden centres have sales on summer plants, and ebay is nice and cheap. Will be using Alot of evergreen plants and a few bog plants. 

All the other fish are doing fine, and my Threadfin Rainbows and CPD's have been spawning in the floating raft of plants.


----------



## Gill (13 Oct 2012)

Oh and on a Side Note - really chuffed that I have now raised Adult brinshrimp and now have F1 BBS swimming around with the adults. 
Did nothing but chuck them in a Vase and fed the adults on Spirulina pellets and Powdered Spirulina from Holland and Barrett.


----------



## Gill (15 Oct 2012)

This will be going up for sale soon, as going to a Big family reunion in december(7weeks). And don't trust any of the family to look after this.


----------



## Gill (21 Oct 2012)

*Come to its End - but being reborn*

This has been torn down. 
Found Hundreds of Cherry shrimp in amongst the moss and Mulm. 
Lots of Malayan have survived, and lots of Nice big bee shrimp. Found a few Large Wild cherry shrimp that are berried, so is nice. 
Am i right in thinking if the eyes are bright white, then they are blind. A found a few cherries with such bright white eyes. 

Lowered the LED Strip light down into the water,
Removed the heater, as I turned it off in the summer and the water has remained at around 22. Helps that the Central heating pipes run under and along the length of the tank. 
Tunred off the external, as not needed for such a low bioload. the plants will take care of it for now. 
Lowered the level of the water to 3inches. 
Replanted all the Four Leaf Clover, and dwarf sag, hair grass, and stems that I had in there.
Added another Hair Grass Mound to the tank, In this one  i mixed in alot of stems, and lots of little shoots popping thru the layers. Placed it in one corner, and should see some interesting growth from it. It is kind of like the wabi ball idea, but alot looser. Has worked very well for me, since trying it out for the CRS Bowl. 
Left the Java Moss, Willow Moss that has already attached itself to the bogwood alone, and added a few more bits to the larger peices. 
There is alot of IAL in the tank, so have left that in there for the shrimp and snails. 
Removed the Chilli rasboras and Pygmy FW BBG and added them to the CRS Bowl. As wanted to keep them. 
Left the Apple snails, Nerites, Ramshorns, Pond, MTS in there. As the MTS will stop any pockets building in the sand. And Hopefully have a few more apple snail broods in the next couple of months. 
I do have a few Assassins in there to control overall numbers of snails, but they do leave the nerites and apples alone. 

As their are no fish in the main tank now, have set it up for my Marble SB HMPK betta pair, and the male loves it in there, as the water is stained with IAL and it is murky. 

Checked on it just now, and it is quite humid inside it. and little boy came running to ask why there were all the water went. explained to him where the fish are staying for a while, and what is in the tank now. 

Was going to strip down the Paradise fish tank, but found that they have hatched another brood with both male and female present. Male was not aggressive towards the female at all, and not a single nip on her finnage. Have taken her out though and letting her rest, although she is still eggy. Seems to be alot of fry, so will add them to the main tank when they are a bit bigger.


----------



## Gill (23 Oct 2012)

wonders never cease to amaze me with my wifey. she has fallen in love with dwarf lopp eared rabbits at a friends last night. and says the space where the tank is would be perfect for a nice enclosure for a rabbit for the little one. 
must convince her that there are other locations in the house that would better suit a bunny.


----------



## Lindy (23 Oct 2012)

I had a dwarf rabbit as a house rabbit a long time ago. It was a vicious little git and would attack friends, that came to the house, with tooth and claw. Add to that the chewed through cables and wood skirting. Never again!!!!Some of the larger breeds are more docile, failing that make sure its a girl   Rats make far better pets for children and the boys are more chilled than the girls.....


----------



## foxfish (23 Oct 2012)

I have also kept house rabbits... you have to bear in mind that rabbits need to be neutered if you want a happy bunny!! They will always chew certain things but as soon as the instinct to breed is removed they will be placid & friendly.
We keep house ferrets now, quite the opposite pet in some ways but huge fun!


----------



## Gill (23 Oct 2012)

cheers guys, I have had rabbits before when I was younger in this house. might try and convince her on some other small animal.
Although once dad hears she has given the ok for a pet, he will want a bulldog or bassett hound. Me I would prefer A Mastiff as love those big luggs of a dog. brother in law keeps a few different breeds of them, ATM he has Sivas Kangals. I do think they are a little tooo intimidating for the uk as such BIG beast of a dog.


----------

